# A few from Goa, India



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Please peruse some snaps from Goa - not many, but lots of inverts which can be found here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...90-looksee-what-i-found-few.html#post10887553


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics :2thumb:
Look's like you had a great time


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Absolutely spiffing, looks like a fun time :2thumb:


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

Loving the pics!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## kaleigh (Aug 7, 2012)

Im wanting to visit Goa sometime this year, this has made me so excited!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

THat beach in the background where you are holding the crab look VERY familiar!


----------



## devg55 (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to Goa a few years back. Absolutely stunning place and the wildlife out the there is prolific. So many geckos (my favourite reptile) I was loving it out there. Went dolphin watching too. Lots of frogs and invert stuff like that. I had a great time, food was perfect and the people out there so gracious. Would def reccomend a few places in goa for people to visit.


----------



## palm (Mar 3, 2013)

wow, amazing pics. it that a polypedates leucomystax i see, looks similar in any case.


----------



## SusanWhitson (May 6, 2013)

Those are some nice set of pics. They look awesome and the wildlife in Goa look like it is the most natural in the world. I'd definitely love to visit this place someday.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Ah Goa - happy memories! Thanks for the pics and the nostalgia. Visited nearly 20 years ago. I'd love to think it hasn't changed much but tourism was in full swing even then.

I remember seeing a huge dark coloured snake, looping very quickly across the road. It was very long, fairly slender and very fast. This was long before I got into snakes as a hobby so I have no idea what it was.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Agate said:


> Ah Goa - happy memories! Thanks for the pics and the nostalgia. Visited nearly 20 years ago. I'd love to think it hasn't changed much but tourism was in full swing even then.
> 
> I remember seeing a huge dark coloured snake, looping very quickly across the road. It was very long, fairly slender and very fast. This was long before I got into snakes as a hobby so I have no idea what it was.



I remember first seeing Goa on "Wish You Were Here?" or some other BBC travel programme about 15 years ago and have always wanted to visit since. A disappointment is an understatement really. Tourism has obviously taken over, but it was to be expected.... Fingers crossed a visit to Southern India to see some more impressive wildlife is on the cards soon


----------



## cat001 (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the one in the suggestion box haha, nice sets!


----------



## jack214 (Jun 20, 2013)

goa is very beautiful place in goa th wild life very beautiful and the sea animals are very interesting
---------------------------------------
classified uniqastrology website


----------



## Shelleyred (Jul 11, 2010)

Amazing pics!!


----------

